# Home Directory Permission Issues



## chatfield (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello All,

I've recently created a new domain with a fresh install of Server 2003 on both of the servers in the domain. One is the domain controller and the other is a terminal server. The idea is for users (students in our school) to log on to the terminal server and do their courseware from there instead of having all of the software installed on the individual machines.

I have created a group called students and assigned all the appropriate permissions and added them to the remote desktop users group. That all works fine and they are able to log on remotely just fine. Each student is assigned a home directory (z: ) which is in a shared folder on the terminal server. (\\server\documents\%username%). Now here is the problem: the students accounts don't have rights to their own home drive. They have read and it looks like execute, but they can't create new folders and they can't delete or change files. I have checked all the security settings and everything looks right. I have manually recreated all of the security settings and no change. I even went so far as to add one of the students to the administrators group and I still couldn't get full access to the home drive. Interestingly though, if I navigate to the folder by going to the C: and following the directory path instead of using the mapped drive (z: ) I have full access.

I'm stumped, if anyone can help I would sure appreciate it!

Chris


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you set directory permissions or just share level permissions? Share level should be full access to authenticated users.


----------

